# Good report for humminbird



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I went with an 898c si humminbird about a year ago because I heard they have the best service. I had trouble getting the unit to take an upgrade so they had me send it back. 8 days down and back with no charge. It was also 9 days out of warranty. I really like the unit and they have been great working with me learning the unit and now a repair.


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

good to hear, i bought the same unit this year


----------

